# Headed north.



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I'll be headed to Ohio Wednesday, I'll be staying in Wapakoneta which is north of Dayton. Close to grand lake. 

Any suggestions? On they way or while there. 

I have small mouth and carp on my list.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Well after some Google action, I didn find that I could be there for the brown drake hatch so the mad river it is. Hopefully not having waders with me won't ruin my chances. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Whats up there? Family?


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah, my wife's has been with the family. I'm set up to hit Erie for walleye then spend a day or so in the streams around the house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I could go for a good walleye dinner! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Hope it is better there than here in east central Indiana.....River is up a bunch, heavy current, and very muddy. No carp fishing for me


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Headed to the mad here in a bit.... Gonna try nymphs first for a little bit then through clouser and see if I can't find a small mouth somewhere


----------

